# Bands



## Patsero (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello everyone

Just a quick question

Can you attach theraband gold to the cattys with the holes at the top of the fork? And if so how would one go about doing so? The holes are quite small so i was curious if they could be attached the holes are roughly 5 or 6 millimetres thick.

Cheers Forbes


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Some sort of Gypsy tabs would my suggestion.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You have not indicated what sort of fork you are talking about. A photo would help us to help you. On just about all slingshots, flat bands can simply be tied on in an Over The Top configuration, even if there are holes in the fork tips. Just because the holes are there does not mean you have to use them.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Patsero (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey sorry i cant get a picture but i will post a link of the shop where i got it from if that helps?
http://www.bellsofhythe.com/products.asp?catid=111

Cheers. Patsero


----------



## Patsero (Feb 14, 2013)

It is they top one


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Any of those will take Theraband just tied in an over the top configuration. Tie the bands on with elastics, like #32 rubber bands, or with thin strips of Theraband. You do not need grooves on the fork tips as long as you are using elastic to make the tie.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

When you double a piece of paracord or similar rope and put a knot in the end, so you will have a loop with a big knot,

the knot will prevent pulling through.

Than you can attach the TBG on the loops.

Arne


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i personally would just adjust the forks to shoot over the top flip style


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

AKLEIN said:


> When you double a piece of paracord or similar rope and put a knot in the end, so you will have a loop with a big knot,
> 
> the knot will prevent pulling through.
> 
> ...


Certainly this will work as well. However, you will lose an inch or so of draw length. An over the top arrangement will be simpler to implement and you will not lose any draw length.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Charles said:


> AKLEIN said:
> 
> 
> > When you double a piece of paracord or similar rope and put a knot in the end, so you will have a loop with a big knot,
> ...


Yeah indeed, i didn't think of that. :slap:

So in that case an over the top attachment will be better.

Arne


----------

